# CDA Dateien



## fred301047 (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
habe ein Problem mit CDA Dateien. Kann sie weder mit mit dem Real- noch dem Windows Media Player abspielen.   Der einzige der funktioniert  ist der Nero Media Player.   Hat vielleicht jemand eine  Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? 
Gruss Fred


----------

